# storyboard



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

Ψάχνω στο διαδίκτυο αποδόσεις του storyboard.

Βρίσκω: πίνακας διάταξης ιστορίας, ιστοριοπίνακας, πινάκιο εξιστόρησης, πλάνο σεναρίου, εικονοσενάριο, εικονογραφημένο σενάριο και φυσικά στόριμπορντ.

Το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με τον συγκεκριμένο όρο είναι τα εξής:

1. το storyboard δεν είναι αυτούσιο, ούτε ανεξάρτητο έργο, αλλα επιτελεί συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία στα πλαίσια μιας παραγωγής.
2. Σκοπός του είναι να αντιμετωπίσει συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα και γι' αυτό το λόγο έχει συγκεκριμένη _λογική_.
3. Δεν έχει καλλιτεχνικές αξιώσεις.
4. Δεν εικονογραφεί απαραιτήτως ολόκληρο το σενάριο. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να παρουσιάζει μόνο συγκεκριμένες σκηνές.
5. Δεν αναφέρεται απαραιτήτως σε κινηματογραφικά σενάρια ή animation πλέον, αλλά και σε εφαρμογές web.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2009)

Στους υποτίτλους, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο στόριμπορντ. Παλιότερα έλεγα και "ιστοριοπίνακας", αλλά όχι πια.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

Συμφωνώ. Απλά αναρωτιόμουν αν μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι πιο "ελληνικό" για επίσημη χρήση. Να πω εδώ ότι δεν συμφωνώ με την απόδοση εικονογραφημένο σενάριο.


----------



## argyro (Mar 13, 2009)

Προσχέδιο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Όπως είπαμε και στο τ. και λένε και στο π. ο «επίσημος» αναπτυγμένος όρος είναι «εικονογραφημένο σενάριο» και η πιάτσα το λέει «στόριμπορντ». Γνωστές καταστάσεις. Το «εικονοσενάριο» ήταν δική μου πρόταση και παίρνω δικαιώματα κάθε φορά που το χρησιμοποιείτε. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως είπαμε και στο τ. και λένε και στο π. ο «επίσημος» αναπτυγμένος όρος είναι «εικονογραφημένο σενάριο»



Όταν λες επίσημος αναπτυγμένος όρος τι εννοείς; Επίσημος πώς δηλαδή; Αυτό δεν επιβεβαιώνεται ούτε από τα αποτελέσματα στο Google (περιλαμβάνει με το ζόρι 30 ισχνά αποτελέσματα), ούτε από την πιάτσα. Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν στέκει νοηματικά. Γνωστές καταστάσεις.

Παραδόξως, το εικονοσενάριο είναι πιο σωστό από το εικονογραφημένο σενάριο, αλλά εξίσου λάθος γιατί πολύ απλά το στόριμπορντ δεν είναι σενάριο.

Από τους παραπάνω όρους που έχω ψαρέψει από το Google ο πιο σωστός μέχρι στιγμής είναι ο *πίνακας διάταξης ιστορίας*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Προφανώς ο ελετοϊκός όρος θα ήταν _ιστοριοπίνακας_. Ταυτόχρονα, αν κοιτάξουμε την Wikipedia, θα δούμε ότι οι άλλοι γνωστοί ύποπτοι το λένε στα αγγλικά.

Ερώτηση: έχει ή δεν έχει πάντα μέσα του το στόριμπορντ το γραφιστικό στοιχείο, την εικόνα, το σκίτσο, την οπτικοποίηση; (Ή, τουλάχιστον, έτσι ξεκίνησε.) Χρησιμοποιούμε ή δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη _σενάριο_ για την περιγραφή μιας διαδικασίας έξω από τον κινηματογράφο; Αν έχει βγάλει παραφυάδες ο όρος, μην καταδικάζεις την απόδοση a posteriori. Άλλωστε, δεν είναι δύσκολο να δεις ποιοι χρησιμοποιούν το εικονογραφημένο σενάριο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

Φυσικά και το έχει το εικονογραφικό/οπτικό στοιχείο. Για την ακρίβεια, πολλά storyboards δεν συνοδεύονται καθόλου από κείμενο. Αλλά, δεν είναι σενάριο. Γι΄ αυτό στα Αγγλικά έχουνε το script και το storyboard. Είναι δύο συμπληρωματικά, αλλά διαφορετικά πράγματα και επιτελούνε διαφορετικές λειτουργίες. Storyboard μπορεί να γίνει μόνο για μια σκηνή. 

Πλέον όλων αυτών και το πιο σημαντικό είναι, ότι το "εικονογραφημένο σενάριο" (illustrated script) σημαίνει ένα ωραίο βιβλιαράκι με το σενάριο της ταινίας και εικονογραφήσεις, φωτογραφίες κλπ. οι οποίες μπορεί να μην έχουν και καμία απολύτως σχέση με το storyboard. Δες για παράδειγμα, εδώ. Κι εδώ. Γι΄ αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν έπρεπε να διαλέξω μεταξύ εικονογραφημένου σεναρίου και _εικονοσεναρίου, _θα διάλεγα σαφώς το δεύτερο.

Και γι' αυτό απ' όλα τα διαθέσιμα, προτιμώ τον πίνακα *διάταξης* ιστορίας, γιατί γλιτώνεις τα σενάρια και σου λέει ακριβώς τι κάνει αυτό το πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Ωραία, σαφές. Είσαι ένα βήμα από τον _πίνακα ροής_ (flowchart). Να μην πω ότι εμένα μου λείπει το στοιχείο της εικόνας από τον όρο σου. Καταλαβαίνεις, όμως, γιατί η πιάτσα δεν περιμένει τους ορολόγους να αποφασίσουν και λέει _στόριμπορντ_.


----------



## jurgarden (Jul 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Μήπως έχουμε κάποια καλή απόδοση για αυτόν τον όρο; Είναι γνωστό ότι προέρχεται από τον κινηματογράφο, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται πολύ και στην πληροφορική με διάφορους τρόπους. Δεν ξεφεύγει από τη γενική λογική της τμηματικής (καρέ-καρέ) απεικόνισης μιας διαδικασίας/διεργασίας...

Η Microsoft προτείνει (και χρησιμοποιεί στο ελληνικό PP) τον όρο "πίνακας διάταξης".

Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι λιγότερο γενικό; Κάτι πιο εύστοχο ίσως;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα!
Έχουμε ξανακάνει αυτή τη συζήτηση. Δες εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=27360


----------



## jurgarden (Jul 11, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για το pointer!!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2010)

Επανάληψη λοιπόν:
Οι σώφρονες μεταγραμματιστές: *στόριμπορντ*
Η Microsoft για τα δικά της: *πίνακας διάταξης*
Πολλοί και διάφοροι: *εικονογραφημένο σενάριο* (αλλά στον Αμβρόσιο δεν αρέσει το _σενάριο_)
Εγώ πρότεινα: *εικονοσενάριο* (επειδή επιμένω ότι το scenario και το script δεν περιορίζονται στην καταγραφή του συνόλου της υπόθεσης)
Υπάρχει και η κατά λέξη μετάφραση: *ιστοριοπίνακας*. Γούστα είναι αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Εγώ προτιμώ να κρατήσω τη λέξη ιστοριοπίνακας για το storyboard και εικονοσενάριο για το story. Όταν π.χ. έχω τον όρο "story supervisor", το μεταφράζω "υπεύθυνος ή επόπτης εικονοσεναρίου".


----------

